# Hallo zusammen



## old-man (6 Dez. 2008)

Hallo zusammen Ich bin der old-man und neu hier.
Ich bin bei der Google Suche nach HS für mein Fakerboard hier gelandet.
Ich werde mich erst ein mahl umschauen bevor ich zu posten anfange,
eil die weil Ihre hier recht strenge Regel zu haben scheint.
:thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (6 Dez. 2008)

mit den regeln kann man sich schnell anfreunden

herzlich willkommen in unsere kleinen runde


----------



## Tokko (6 Dez. 2008)

old-man.

Wünsche dir viel Spaß und hoffe du findest einiges für deine Fakes.

Die Regeln sind nicht so schlimm wie man denkt. Keine Sorge.

Lieben gruß.
Tokko


----------



## maierchen (7 Dez. 2008)

Old Man
Die über mir haben ja schon alles über regeln gesagt,ist wirklich nicht so schlimm!
Ansonsten viel Spaß hier!


----------



## General (7 Dez. 2008)

Hallo und Willkommen old-man auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## mark lutz (8 Dez. 2008)

herzlich willkommen hier und hs wirst du hier bestimmt reichlich finden bs hast ja selber genug hihi


----------



## Muli (9 Dez. 2008)

Naja, für Faker sind wir vielleicht nicht das beste Board ... aber wir tun unser Bestes Euch mit frischen Köpfen als Vorlagen zu bedienen 

Also viel Spaß bei uns und ruhig mal posten ... mehr als nen Hinweis kann man (vorerst) nicht riskieren!

Herzlich Willkommen!


----------

